# AWD cut off speed limiter



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Id like to know why my 07 Murano S AWD cuts off after 40 to 45 MPH?
is it a default safety setting?? safety feature?
I would like to use my AWD over 45 MPH where I live....
any thoughts... inputs appriciated.......
also........... can the AWD be used in low gear?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a problem in the AWD control unit. Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.


----------

